# Sammelthread: VMWare taugliche Spiele



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem ich heute schon etwas rumexperimentiert habe ein paar Ergebnisse:

*Spiel: **Crusader - No Remose*
*BS: *MS DOS, lässt sich unter Windows 98 nicht zum laufen zu bewegen, läuft allerdings im MS-DOS Modus
*VM BS:* Windows 98 SE
*Probleme:* Maus funktioniert nicht richtig, bei Ausführung der VM im Vollbild massive Farbfehler, stockender Sound

*Spiel: **Crusader - No Regret*
*BS: *MS DOS, lässt sich unter Windows 98 nicht zum laufen zu bewegen, läuft allerdings im MS-DOS Modus
*VM BS:* Windows 98 SE
*Probleme:* Starkes Texturflimmer im Vollbild Modus, ansonsten keine Ausetzer feststellbar.

*Spiel: **C&C 95*
*BS: *Win 9x
*VM BS:* Windows 98 SE
*Probleme:* Startet nicht, versucht vermutlich Directx Features zu nutzen.

Bitte kein gespamme.


----------



## rob21 (14. Oktober 2007)

Soweit ich weiss, sollte man nicht die Direct X Version von der C&C CD nutzen. Wie hast es denn installiert?


----------



## riedochs (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe das normale Setup durchlaufen lassen, mehr nicht


----------

